
The world is 5% greener than it was 20 years ago - craneca0
https://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/144540/china-and-india-lead-the-way-in-greening
======
peatmoss
I remember a 1990s oil company propaganda film called “The Greening of Planet
Earth” that argued we didn’t need to worry about increases in CO2 because
plants would just be that much happier and gobble up the carbon.

That plants do better with more CO2 is no surprise, but it’s still good to see
more plant growth. The question is whether plant growth will fully offset the
excess of CO2 in the atmosphere (since CO2 levels are rising, the answer seems
to be no).

And even if plants could do it all, would there be other negative effects?
That too seems to not look good, as I’ve read that food plants have become
less nutritious as they grow more quickly as CO2 increases.

Good news, but we’re still in a fine mess.

------
Fjolsvith
Quote: "The research team found that global green leaf area has increased by 5
percent since the early 2000s, an area equivalent to all of the Amazon
rainforests."

That's a pretty big patch of carbon sink. Another 20 years might have global
cooling as a problem...

------
jamesakirk
"Note that the maps are not measuring the overall greenness, which explains
why the Amazon and eastern North America do not stand out, among other
forested areas."

This measures area, not density. It is not a good measure of carbon sink.

